# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Sean Pursifull - [Pineville, Kentucky]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Sean Pursifull *

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Sean Pursifull* - [Pineville, Kentucky]








_*PoliceOne Member since 10/24/2007*_











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 30

*Cause of Death:* Vehicular Assault
*Incident Details:* Deputy Sean Pursifull was killed when his parked patrol car was intentionally rammed by a suspect fleeing a trooper from the Kentucky State Police. The two juvenile suspects in the car had just stolen gas from a service station in Baster and then fled down US 119.

As the vehicle fled from the state troopers, the driver crossed the center line and rammed Deputy Pursifull's patrol car, which was parked at the time. Deputy Pursifull and his K9 partner, King, were both killed.

The two suspects were taken into custody and charged with murder and assault on a service animal.

*End of Watch: *Thursday, January 10, 2008

*Teens charged in Ky. deputy's chase death 
*
By The Associated Press

PINEVILLE, Ky. - Two teenagers were charged with murder Thursday after they led police on a high-speed chase in southeastern Kentucky and hit a parked sheriff's cruiser, killing the deputy and K-9 dog inside, authorities said.

The driver drove away from an Exxon gas station in Baxter without paying at 12:35 a.m., authorities said. Police followed the car at least 10 miles west on U.S. 119 into a neighboring county.

State police said two state troopers attempted to stop the speeding driver.

The teen's car veered over the center line and rammed into a cruiser parked on the shoulder waiting to join the pursuit, killing Ball County Sheriff's Deputy Sean Pursifull, 31, and his K-9 dog King, state police said.

The 17-year-old driver, from Delaware, and a 16-year-old passenger from Pennsylvania were slightly injured.

Both were released from a hospital and jailed in the Adair County Juvenile Detention Center on charges of murder and assault on a service animal. ​


----------

